# Non Resident Bank Account



## Calpedream (Mar 7, 2015)

We currently have a non resident bank account with [email protected] and the commission charges they have charged us this year so far is 86€, 26€ of this for a debit card which we were told we had to have so we could use the cash machines to deposit and withdraw cash and not use the counter. Which we now do most of the time however The other 60€ charges is because we had to use the counter to withdrawal large amounts (over the cash machine limit) to pay for some recent building work. Do other Spanish bank non resident accounts have these type of charges? Happy to go through the hassle of changing banks to save 86€ if other banks don't charge.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Calpedream said:


> We currently have a non resident bank account with [email protected] and the commission charges they have charged us this year so far is 86€, 26€ of this for a debit card which we were told we had to have so we could use the cash machines to deposit and withdraw cash and not use the counter. Which we now do most of the time however The other 60€ charges is because we had to use the counter to withdrawal large amounts (over the cash machine limit) to pay for some recent building work. Do other Spanish bank non resident accounts have these type of charges? Happy to go through the hassle of changing banks to save 86€ if other banks don't charge.


Generally, yes.

Remember that you can NOT pay cash for work or products in excess of 2000€.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Calpedream said:


> We currently have a non resident bank account with [email protected] and the commission charges they have charged us this year so far is 86, 26€ of this for a debit card which we were told we had to have so we could use the cash machines to deposit and withdraw cash and not use the counter. Which we now do most of the time however The other 60€ charges is because we had to use the counter to withdrawal large amounts (over the cash machine limit) to pay for some recent building work. Do other Spanish bank non resident accounts have these type of charges? Happy to go through the hassle of changing banks to save 86€ if other banks don't charge.


When we had a non resident account at Sabadell we had several bank charges. It's good when you can change over to a resident account as most banks have a "free" Account you can set up if you deposit a certain amount each month. 

Steve


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Remember that you can NOT pay cash for work or products in excess of 2000€.


It is actually €2.500 for residents and €15.000 for non-residents.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you put 600 Euros into your BBVA account every month all charges cease.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Horlics said:


> If you put 600 Euros into your BBVA account every month all charges cease.


... even as a non-resident?


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

I advise my not Spanish speaking clients Sabadell (lots of offices and in bigger ones they speak English also). They have account type that if you have certain monthly income, you don´t have to pay any fees.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

svlinda said:


> I advise my not Spanish speaking clients Sabadell (lots of offices and in bigger ones they speak English also). They have account type that if you have certain monthly income, you don´t have to pay any fees.


But I'm told that this is not available for non-residents.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> But I'm told that this is not available for non-residents.


Yes ,it's available to non resdents,you have to put in minimum £600 per month, with Sabadell.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Yes ,it's available to non resdents,you have to put in minimum £600 per month, with Sabadell.


I'm really surprised at that information. when I had a non residents account at Sabadell for about a year or so I was never offered a non resident account that was free even though I was depositing regular amounts of money. The only time I was offered a "free" Account was when I became a full resident in Spain. Perhaps things have changed over the last couple of years. 

Steve


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> ... even as a non-resident?


Sorry, should have said, I have a non resident account and got a call from a person in my local branch to tell me I could avoid the charges by making a monthly deposit of 600 Euros.

I only know about non-resident BBVA accounts.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

tebo53 said:


> I'm really surprised at that information. when I had a non residents account at Sabadell for about a year or so I was never offered a non resident account that was free even though I was depositing regular amounts of money. The only time I was offered a "free" Account was when I became a full resident in Spain. Perhaps things have changed over the last couple of years.
> 
> Steve


It's called an expansion account available from Sabadell,zero fees,3%refund of your main bills.


----------



## Calpedream (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you all for the information I will pop in the BBVA and ask about the 600€ per month and see what they say. I may also look at the Sabadell option if BBVA say no!!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

emlyn said:


> It's called an expansion account available from Sabadell,zero fees,3%refund of your main bills.


Yes, I have and use the expansion account, but it was only available to me after I became a full resident and not at that time available to a non resident. 

Steve


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

My husband & I walked into a branch of Sabadell in Ontinyent this morning and 40 minutes later we walked out with a non resident bank account. We have arranged a monthly transfer of 150 euros which means we wont get charged for transfers by out Uk bank or Sabadell, free debit, credit & visa shopping card free cash withdrawals at sabadell atms and a few other benefits. It is called the Key Account. All the forms were printed in duplicate, 1 in Spanish, the other English. We had no Nie, just a passport.


----------

